# Webinterface in Java



## CodeStrings (3. Sep 2016)

Hey Leute!

Ich programmiere jetzt seid längerem an einem Webinterface, weiß aber nicht genau wie ich die Kommunikation zwischen Webseite und Server machen soll.
Habe es mit Websockets versucht aber da das Webinterface immer die IP wissen muss da Javascript ja Client-Seitig ausgeführt wird ist das keine gute Lösung für mich.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir gute Ideen geben 

Danke vielmals


----------



## Thallius (3. Sep 2016)

Javascript ist nicht Java 

Du must halt einen Webservice schreiben. Dafür gibt es viele Sprachen aber wenn Du das Ganze bei einem Webhoster laufen lassen willst, dann solltest du erstmal herausfinden welche Sprachen dieser unterstützt. Das gängiste ist hier sicherlich PHP.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## CodeStrings (3. Sep 2016)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Javascript ist nicht Java
> 
> Du must halt einen Webservice schreiben. Dafür gibt es viele Sprachen aber wenn Du das Ganze bei einem Webhoster laufen lassen willst, dann solltest du erstmal herausfinden welche Sprachen dieser unterstützt. Das gängiste ist hier sicherlich PHP.
> 
> ...


Ich hoste den Server selbst und ich hab halt nen WebServer geschrieben und will jetzt wissen wenn jemand nen Button drückt um was auf dem Java-Server auszuführen


----------



## Thallius (3. Sep 2016)

Was genau bedeutet du hast einen Webserver geschrieben?


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (3. Sep 2016)

Wie Thallius bereits schrieb, muss deine Java-Anwendung einen Webservice bereitstellen. Und dann musst du über JavaScript den Webservice ansprechen.

Hier ist ein Beispiel: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/java7/1507_13_002.html


----------

